# MAC - Trip - March 10



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

Place all your *Trip* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 23, 2010)

cool eyes


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 23, 2010)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...s_2009/014.jpg


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...atches-137328/


----------

